# Trailer hitch group buy?



## Passatboy101 (Mar 18, 2007)

I dont own an Allroad yet but will be in the market to get on in August. I have been doing some research about it and how I would like to do some snowmobile towing with it. I know the difference between the US hitch and the Euro Hitch. 
*Has anyone heard of or tried to get a group buy together for the Euro hitch?*
Would anyone be down for a group buy?


_Modified by Passatboy101 at 10:13 PM 2-19-2009_


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

*FV-QR*

http://forums.audiworld.com/al...l#260


----------



## Passatboy101 (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (verb.move)*

Awesome thanks


----------



## sonnybihis (Feb 4, 2009)

i might be down and i'm in san diego. let me know how much it would be. thanks!


----------



## Passatboy101 (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: (sonnybihis)*

It will be a while before I get one. I will look into it this summer.


----------



## BennyB (Mar 27, 2000)

*Re: Trailer hitch group buy? (Passatboy101)*

do you have the guy's email address for the group buy on audiworld? I can't seem to get registered.


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

I'll need one too, sooner or later.
I found a few places online that do list custom fit hidden style hitches for he Allroad. Most are for the smaller receiver (1-1/4" I believe)


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

*Re: (G60 Carat)*

????









http://www.redtrailers.com/ShowItem.asp?id=C11166


----------

